# Good deals on Airblown inflatables at eBay



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

A merchant on eBay has these items for sale right now -- the regular prices are good, I made an offer on the cemetery that I have coveted for a while now and got it for $40! Thought I would share the wealth -- as soon as I bought the cemetery, they put another one up for sale, so they may have a few of each item for sale:


Airblown Inflatable 10 foot Grim Reaper Pumpkin Hearse

Airblown Inflatable 8 foot Lightshow Halloween Cemetery

Giant decorative posable spider with light up eyes


----------

